# Center Seconds Pobeda Now Mine



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Just came up with above wristwatch. Interesting to note that the applied goldplate numbers, and it has 1-12 complete, are the same as my '50s ZIM Pobeda. Bet same supplier.

Anyway, the dial is a little on the ratty side-age basically. The numbers are fine, and the hands are decent. I've about decided to live with the dial, but would appreciate







a discussion on the pros and cons of dial refinishing.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

nepman said:


> Just came up with above wristwatch. Interesting to note that the applied goldplate numbers, and it has 1-12 complete, are the same as my '50s ZIM Pobeda. Bet same supplier.
> 
> Anyway, the dial is a little on the ratty side-age basically. The numbers are fine, and the hands are decent. I've about decided to live with the dial, but would appreciate
> 
> ...


I've have had a number of watches redialed. In most cases its a ground up restoration,

something I enjoy doing when the subject would otherwise end up in the trash.

Personally, I wouldnt wear this,










When I could have it redialled to look like this:










Here's another example of a redial I have had done. I also had the case replated.










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Great results on those.

Gary


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I have this watch in my collection
























and decided to live with the dial and leave it as original as possible.

I have just aquired a rather rare Le Cheminant, called a STARLINER, first I have seen. The dial is in a terrible state and although you can see the

name, it would be of no value to display as it is so poor. If the price were correct, I would have this dial restored, not to increase it value as it is

basically a Â£20 watch but just for display purposes.

CRITERIA for restoration of a dial.

1. What are you willing to live with in terms of the condition of a dial on a watch you are wearing.

2. Are you redialling to eventually profit from it. Providing you are honest with the description when you sell it, that is OK in my view.

3. Value, not financial but sentimental. I was given an old watch by my late father. If it needed a redial I would have it done at whatever cost.

4. Your own personal view. Some watch enthuisiasts are anti-redial if there was such a term.

Bottom line ........... personal choice

My view

Roy

PS ...... Firstly two nices watches Alexus. Secondly who did your re-dials and approx cost please. Thanks


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> I have this watch in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent arguments both ways, gentlemen, and much appreciated.


----------

